# Aussie seed in packets what brands are ok?



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

G'day i've been buying Bird Munchies Cockatiel blend for a while as i know its decent quality, but woolworths are bringing thier own select brand out and the test results are such that i would not use the stuff as road base, let alone pet food.

I have seen the Vita Range and trill and other but before buying bird munchies i blended my own

rather than go back to the old days and bins of food for 2 little birds 

whats a good all round brand available in OZ??

i suppliment the birds feed so its only 50% of thier diet ( i was out today getting fresh seeds from native grasses) 

many thanks

jack


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

The homebrand bird seed from Woolworths wouldn't even be worth buying.

They don't really offer a lot.. but I get a mix 









Trill Bird Seed Cockatiels 2kg for $6.65










Trill Bird Seed Small Parrot Fruit And Nut 2kg for $6.65










Bird Munchies Gourmet Blend Parrot 1kg for $4.09


I found Whistlers isn't too bad either (but too many sunflower seeds) but I much prefer Trill.


----------



## saj (May 14, 2009)

I know this is an old post, but the seed I use for my birds is a "Small Parrot" mix from a reputable bird store that mixes their own seeds based on their own recipe mix, I still find it has too many sunflower seeds and have now mixed it at a ratio of 2 parts Bird Store Mix 1 Part Bird Munchies Premium Cockatiel Mix. Which has done the trick for my tiels 

If your looking to buy Trill bird seed (I haven't used it myself) but Big W are a bit cheaper then Woolworths


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Bird Munchies Cockatiel Blend is what i use and my vet recommends. It hasn't got any filler seeds like sorghum.


----------



## gforce (Jun 28, 2008)

I buy Trill but there are to many sunflower seeds

gforce


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

The Trill I get doesn't have that many sunflower seeds, but it's easily fixed by taking them out if you can be bothered.. another reason why it's good to get seed from a shop that mixes their own seeds.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I use Bird Munchies, too. I have a 5L airtight container, and I mix 3 bags of the cockatiel mix to half a bag of the parrot mix. The other half of a bag is used in my Quaker parrot's diet.

The Bird Munchies cockatiel mix is great, like Bea said it doesn't have filler seeds and it's low on sunflower seeds.

I wouldn't reccomend the Bird Munchies seed treat sticks, though - I've found they're kind of low quality and have some glue stuff on them. I use Trill treat sticks.


----------



## saj (May 14, 2009)

For those people that think certain seed mixes contain too many sunflower seeds, I keep my seed in a plastic storage "jar" and if you shake the seeds around the sunflower seeds always come to the top so it's an easy way to thin out their numbers. I also stir the seed mix to get those sunflower seeds back evenly into the mixture.

I've been given a box of Trill Cockatiel mix from a friend, so I look forward to giving that a try and seeing how my birds respond.

As for the Bird Munchies squares, I thought all seed bells used a glue/ adhesive to stick together but on second thought if Trill seed sticks use honey (like they say they do) and is used mainly as a binder, I can see how that contributes to their cost. I just thought Trill was overpriced in comparrison, looks like I might just be spoiling the tiels later


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I too use bird munchies, into which I mix a selection of pellets, some of their parrot mix and tropican granuals.


----------

